# Flutterby Cardigan



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone posted that they were looking for a shawl pattern, but didn't want it to come to a point in the back. This is crochet and is very lovely, but not really a shawl, either. take a peek. http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LC3976.pdf


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, I like this one! Thanks!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is really pretty. Thank you!


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like it too. May have to take out my crochet hooks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome, I'm glad I'm not the only one, it is a winner!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for the link.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks you very interesting.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there a knit pattern in this shape? It looks like a rectangle. I like the cardigan very much but I am not a crocheter.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I love it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I think this would look beautiful with a dress and looks like it is very easy to wear.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Just what I need!!! I really wanted a shawl but they slip off my shoulders. Got the wool- it was to be a cardigan with sleeves - now I've only got to find a crochet hook.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

reikiknitter said:


> Is there a knit pattern in this shape? It looks like a rectangle. I like the cardigan very much but I am not a crocheter.


I don't know. Try Ravelry and see what you can find there.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely...downloaded for future use. Thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome.


redkat said:


> Very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I would probably not use the pattern but it is lovely. FLUTTERBY is what my daughter called butterflies when she was little and I always thought it was a more appropriate word for the lovely creatures.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

eahite said:


> I would probably not use the pattern but it is lovely. FLUTTERBY is what my daughter called butterflies when she was little and I always thought it was a more appropriate word for the lovely creatures.


Yes, I misspelled it it is actually "Flutter Cardigan". I like my name better,lol!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Downloaded it for future use.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Thanks for sharing. Downloaded it for future use.


You are welcome.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Lovely. Wonder if there is a knit equivalent.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

RP1019 said:


> Lovely. Wonder if there is a knit equivalent.


You are the second person to ask that question, I'll give the same answer. I don't know. Try looking at Red Heart and see if they have something,if not go to Ravelry or Interweave,etc.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------

